# I currently hold a 309A..Should I get a 442A?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think you should scrap your entire plan and go for an OU812.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see why you can't work industrial with 309A?

442A can't do domestic and rural whereas 309A can do everything.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think you should scrap your entire plan and go for an OU812.


Then they need to take the ID 10-T Test.. and pass with a %95 or higher.


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

Funny, most people ask the reverse! It is a lot harder to get a 309a when you have a 442 than the other way around. 309a(or d) is the best license since you can do everything. If you have the industrial experience, you should be able to just challenge the exam. Contact the ministry of training.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ontariojer said:


> Funny, most people ask the reverse! It is a lot harder to get a 309a when you have a 442 than the other way around. 309a(or d) is the best license since you can do everything. If you have the industrial experience, you should be able to just challenge the exam. Contact the ministry of training.


I heard 442a wasn't compulsory? Why are they requesting it when 309a clearly covers industrial?

So if I have a 309c and a 442a I can work domestic, rural and industrial but not commercial? That's ridiculous.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I think you should scrap your entire plan and go for an OU812.


Yes.I also recommend BR549, Jr Samples Car Sales.


----------

